
Facebook issue warnings/censor to author retroactively for speech made years ago - y2kenny
https://thestandnews.com/politics/%E6%88%91%E5%B0%8D-%E8%87%89%E6%9B%B8-%E6%B8%85%E5%A0%B4%E7%9A%84%E5%9E%82%E6%AD%BB%E5%9B%9E%E6%87%89/
======
y2kenny
Translation: [http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en&u=h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fthestandnews.com%2Fpolitics%2F%E6%88%91%E5%B0%8D-%E8%87%89%E6%9B%B8-%E6%B8%85%E5%A0%B4%E7%9A%84%E5%9E%82%E6%AD%BB%E5%9B%9E%E6%87%89%2F&sandbox=1)

